# Sears 6 H.P. Lawn & Garden Shredder-Bagger



## TN_Mower

Alright guys, just looking to see if there is any information out on the web on this machine. It's a Sears 6HP Lawn and Garden Shredder-Bagger, Model# 242.27016.

It is very similar to this one, but I'm guessing it's an older model as my model number is lower..









I have the original Operator's Manual to it and it looks like one heck of a machine. I'll try and grab some photos tomorrow.

Just wondering if anyone here has one or has seen one in action? I've got some 1 to 1 1/2 inch bushes I need to mulch. I'd rather mulch them then burn them. 

Let me know and thanks!
-Ian


----------



## Glen Addicott

*Mr.*

Hello Ian,

I was recently given a 6 HP Craftsman Shredder model 242-270 which is in like new condition.The original owner is pretty sure he has the Manual for it and is now trying to locate it for me. Maybe I can then be of some help to you.

Glen


----------



## blueblue

*Sears Shredder*

Your shredder is similar to the one I just got. Model 242.27066 looks like yours and won't start. Not getting any spark. A small bent wire fell off. Maybe that is preventing it from starting? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Firejose

do you still have your shredder? I just rescued one. Been sitting in a recycle URBAN ORE in Berkeley CA. I hope to fire it up tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## Kytopgun

*Sears shredder bagger*

Hey I have on of these was given to me in estate deal
craftsman engine call Larry 270 361 1891 I dont need it would sell cheap


----------



## hotrodlarry

*copy of manual*

Ian
Is there a chance I could get a copy of your manual?
Larry






TN_Mower said:


> Alright guys, just looking to see if there is any information out on the web on this machine. It's a Sears 6HP Lawn and Garden Shredder-Bagger, Model# 242.27016.
> 
> It is very similar to this one, but I'm guessing it's an older model as my model number is lower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the original Operator's Manual to it and it looks like one heck of a machine. I'll try and grab some photos tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has one or has seen one in action? I've got some 1 to 1 1/2 inch bushes I need to mulch. I'd rather mulch them then burn them.
> 
> Let me know and thanks!
> -Ian


----------



## hotrodlarry

*copy of manual*

Glen
I have the exact same model. Any chance you coul;d get me a copy of the man ual too?
Larry





Glen Addicott said:


> Hello Ian,
> 
> I was recently given a 6 HP Craftsman Shredder model 242-270 which is in like new condition.The original owner is pretty sure he has the Manual for it and is now trying to locate it for me. Maybe I can then be of some help to you.
> 
> Glen


----------



## mfarris

Hey guys, Found one of these Sears Shredder/Baggers behind my dads shed. I remember using it 20 plus years ago for yard work. It will eat up small branches like candy. Im trying to restore it back to running condition. It's model # is 242-28536. If anyone knows of replacement parts for the magneto and points , Ii would be very helpful. I have no manual for it either. I have a photo of the tag for it but not sure how to upload it on here.


----------



## OTT

*Shredder/Bagger*



mfarris said:


> Hey guys, Found one of these Sears Shredder/Baggers behind my dads shed. I remember using it 20 plus years ago for yard work. It will eat up small branches like candy. Im trying to restore it back to running condition. It's model # is 242-28536. If anyone knows of replacement parts for the magneto and points , Ii would be very helpful. I have no manual for it either. I have a photo of the tag for it but not sure how to upload it on here.


I would like to know if anyone knows how to take the chipping blades off of this machine. They are on backwords so they do not work too well and I can not figure out how to take them off.

Thanks; Ott


----------



## Borborg

I have one that has the model no. that is on that book just bought it fir $35 rough starting but I can not find a manual for it or parts from jacks small engine because it is older than 1990 If I find on I will let everone know or if you find one let me know please


----------



## Borborg

*checking your blades*



OTT said:


> I would like to know if anyone knows how to take the chipping blades off of this machine. They are on backwords so they do not work too well and I can not figure out how to take them off.
> 
> Thanks; Ott


I think that there is a knob in front and you loosen and remove that and there shoud be a bolt there or a nut one of them is a left hand thread take them off and the blades are in with keys on the crank lube up real good and tao with small hammer hope this works for ya


----------



## coffeeman64

Kytopgun said:


> Hey I have on of these was given to me in estate deal
> craftsman engine call Larry 270 361 1891 I dont need it would sell cheap


I have a Craftsman, Sears Shredder and Chipper like the one you purchased. I need to know the model of the engine as there is not one that we can find on it. The one we have is not getting fire either and was thinking of replacing the engine. The model no. is 242-270. Would like to fine a manual if only to get a copy of the pages if I could. They are no longer in print and cannot get them from Sears because of the age. I will try to call you using the number in the post during a decent hour of the day.
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## phosguy

TN_Mower said:


> Alright guys, just looking to see if there is any information out on the web on this machine. It's a Sears 6HP Lawn and Garden Shredder-Bagger, Model# 242.27016.
> 
> It is very similar to this one, but I'm guessing it's an older model as my model number is lower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the original Operator's Manual to it and it looks like one heck of a machine. I'll try and grab some photos tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has one or has seen one in action? I've got some 1 to 1 1/2 inch bushes I need to mulch. I'd rather mulch them then burn them.
> 
> Let me know and thanks!
> -Ian





coffeeman64 said:


> I have a Craftsman, Sears Shredder and Chipper like the one you purchased. I need to know the model of the engine as there is not one that we can find on it. The one we have is not getting fire either and was thinking of replacing the engine. The model no. is 242-270. Would like to fine a manual if only to get a copy of the pages if I could. They are no longer in print and cannot get them from Sears because of the age. I will try to call you using the number in the post during a decent hour of the day.
> Thanks,
> Tom


Does anyone have a manual for this sears 6hp shredder? Thank you.
Chris


----------



## phosguy

phosguy said:


> Does anyone have a manual for this sears 6hp shredder? Thank you.
> Chris


Model # 242-28536


----------



## unsquidly

phosguy said:


> Model # 242-28536



Since this thread is almost 10 years old, might want to just start a new one........Threads this old don't get looked at much....


----------



## phosguy

thank you. I did start another thread. Hopefully i can find a manual.


----------



## unsquidly

phosguy said:


> thank you. I did start another thread. Hopefully i can find a manual.



Very good chance of it on here.......Welcome to the forum, by the way.......


----------



## Dodge trucker

TN_Mower said:


> Alright guys, just looking to see if there is any information out on the web on this machine. It's a Sears 6HP Lawn and Garden Shredder-Bagger, Model# 242.27016.
> 
> It is very similar to this one, but I'm guessing it's an older model as my model number is lower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the original Operator's Manual to it and it looks like one heck of a machine. I'll try and grab some photos tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has one or has seen one in action? I've got some 1 to 1 1/2 inch bushes I need to mulch. I'd rather mulch them then burn them.
> 
> Let me know and thanks!
> -Ian


I'm opposite. I lived in an area where they banned burning a few years after we moved there. I was glad to move into an unincorporated area where I can burn yard waste again.... Easiest way to get rid of it.


----------

